# tripe from pork??



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beef tripe is common, DH is getting a whole pig to be processed. What opinions are there on pork tripe...because pigs will eat anything ~is this the issue or is it because pork is a little more iffy when it comes to bacteria and triccinosis(sp) type things...anyone know? TIA


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Good question. I'll be interested to know. My guess is that pork tripe doesn't get the same press as beef tripe because there's less of it. Pigs just have one stomach. Cows have four--so there's more of it. May have to do with what they eat too. Part of the benefit of the beef tripe are the stomach contents (partly digested grass/hay). No idea what's in a pig's stomach. Corn feed? 

Which reminds me: there's an Asian market near me that sells *all* parts of the pig. And I mean all. My dogs have eaten pork heart, liver, kidney, spleen, and tongue, along with the fairly ordinary feet, snoots, ears, tail, neck, etc. I haven't been able to muster up the courage to buy pork uterus, penis, congealed blood, or something labeled "pork bung." (shudder.)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Of course I had to Google Pork Bung. Once website said it was just the intestines. Then I found a picture of it.

Needless to say (but I'm gonna say it) - it is one end of the pork intestine - and I'm not talking about the beginning one!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

So Tracy, You getting Luca some pork bung?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

God no. I'm not buying uterus either. I gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

Our local butcher has "pig maws" which is the stomach. Cleaned and frozen. It was a little expensive for me. When offal costs more than neck bones do, I'll take the neck bones!

I've been trying to find a source of fresh green tripe from beef here. You can't get it. Butchers won't sell it to you because they have USDA regs they adhere to. They gave me the phone number of the place that picks up all of their unused parts, but they are too far away to make it worth the drive. That company processes it and sells it to pet food makers. They also pick up downed livestock, dead animals, etc. I'm sure it all goes into pet food. I guess my next quest is to find it online and have it shipped in. I was really hoping to find someplace that would give me just 1 stomach, that'd last a good while.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com is where i get the beef tripe, just had a price increase(what hasn't)
You are right, processors have to keep the areas clean, so the stomach, etc. go to rendering. Too bad there isn't a tripe collector, they would make great $ if they only knew!


----------

